
DParser: A GLR parser (longest match) - vmorgulis
http://dparser.sourceforge.net/
======
vmorgulis
GitHub:
[https://github.com/jplevyak/dparser](https://github.com/jplevyak/dparser)

------
CuriousSkeptic
A couple of parser techniques has crossed my radar lately. PEG (packrat),
early, and now glr.

Anyone know of a brief comparison of different approaches?

